# Frank Doorhof Interview: How to Get Phenomenal Photos From Your Model Shoots



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 6, 2012)

In this interview, internationally known photographer Frank Doorhof talks tips & tricks for model photography.

*Highlights
*

how to improve your photography really quickly
how to get good images even when the models aren't doing what you want
how Frank coaches his models to get amazing emotions and poses

Read the interview here.


----------

